

"Managing" Email Overload is Bullshit - rwij
http://www.remailproject.com/2013/05/managing-email-overload-is-bullshit.html

======
deepak-kumar
The way I overcome this is by creating labels/filters. Gmail surely helps me
by assigning smart labels automatically such as "notification", "promotion"
etc. and I can mark them "read". If concerned about spam then IMO closed email
protocols can avoid the email spam completely as against the open email
protocols IMAP that we have.

